# Digital painting



## hufschmid (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 10, 2009)

Very cool!

And to add Ren and Stimpy makes it total win!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 10, 2009)

Digital painting is so awesome. Here some really cool videos I know of:


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome stuff


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Jun 10, 2009)

Of course, if your a guy drawing men is alot harder. Vice versa if your a woman, considering your straight.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome skills.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 10, 2009)

Neato.


----------



## sami (Jun 11, 2009)

DAMN. O_O

I wonder how long it actually took to draw all that?? 'Summarized down to 3 and half minutes.. dude's got phenominal skills!


----------

